# Weekly competition 2007-16 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (May 29, 2007)

I just came back from a pretty successful Italian Open 2007 (I won...........Magic???)

2x2x2
1. R D2 L F U2 L' D' L2 B2 L F2 L' D B' R' F' U L' D' F' L2 D2 R' U2 R'
2. B U B2 L2 F' R' B U L2 U B' D F' L2 B' D2 B2 U' B' R F U2 F' L' B2
3. R F2 U2 B R B' U' F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U' B2 R D2 L U2 L B L' F' L D2 B
4. R' D' B' R U' F R' D2 F' R' B2 D' B U2 L B R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' F' L'
5. F2 L' F L2 U R U B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F D F' D2 B' L' B L' U R' B' U2 B2

3x3x3
1. R2 D F' D U B F' L' R B' F L' F' L' R' B' R F2 L' B' L B U L B
2. L' R U F D' F D L2 U2 B R D B2 F L' D B' F' U2 R' D U2 F' D2 F
3. L B2 L2 R' D2 L2 B R' D' L R D' R' B2 D U2 L R D' B' F2 U2 F2 D' L
4. U2 F L D2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 R' D' R' B' F' R B F R U2 B' L R' B2 R'
5. B F L R2 U2 L2 U F R2 D L' R D' U2 R' B2 L2 B' F' R F' D' L2 D2 U2

3x3x3 One Handed
1. B F R2 U L' R B' F' R' B' L' D' U F D U L2 B2 L B' F U' L2 R D2
2. B F2 D' U' B' D2 L2 F L R B F' L' R U2 L' B D2 F L2 F' L2 R' B' R'
3. U' B F D U2 R' D U2 B U2 R' B' D' F R D L' D2 U2 R D' B' F' L U2
4. L2 B2 L' B2 F' L2 U2 B L B L' R' U L R B2 L' R' D' U2 L2 R' F2 D2 U'
5. B' D U' B F L R B2 D' B' L B2 R2 D L R2 U R F U R' B F L2 D'

4x4x4
1. d' B U2 b2 F L R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U L' r2 b2 u' l B' b l r2 R d' b f2 F l B' b R b2 f2 D' L' B l r' U2 b' d'
2. l r D2 d2 u' b2 r b f u U2 F r' F L2 R2 B f' d' F L' R' d2 L2 b2 f F2 r' d B' b F2 D u2 b2 r2 B D' u2 f'
3. l' R' B f2 U b R2 F2 D' U2 l B' l2 U' B2 u2 U' B' b D' f L l' r2 D2 L' R B F2 D u' f2 u' f2 F D' d2 f' L2 U2
4. U B' U2 B2 f F' l' b u2 B' b' u' L2 r' d2 r2 D2 f r' b' u' U' l2 D r' F' R2 b' l R D' u2 r' U' l' d' F2 D2 u B'
5. d' f2 F' l d' l2 b2 u2 U L2 l D' F l2 r B2 u U2 F D' b2 l' U L' b' L' d' u' r2 u U2 b f2 L d' U' l B2 b2 d

5x5x5
1. L2 D' B l' f D2 d U B2 f2 F' D' d' u2 U' f L' D2 B2 b' l2 b u2 B' f L B b f2 F' l' F2 r' D' R2 f U' F2 l' B' f' D' f' d R2 D' F u U2 r' D2 L B2 L2 l' R' F' L2 D r
2. R u' f' R' f2 d2 U' B' L' R B' d L' r2 u' U2 L' l2 r R2 B D r' D2 d2 u U R U' B u' r2 u2 b r2 u2 L r d' F2 R' b' L D2 d L B2 D L F r' D' b2 u' B D2 d' U2 r' B2
3. u2 l U b2 l d' R' d U' r' B L l r2 F' l' R2 B2 b2 U b' d' l2 R' U' f2 D r R' D d u2 l' U' L' b2 F u B d' U' f2 d R u2 U B2 f2 l2 R' u' R b' D d' u U f' D2 R'
4. R2 b F u R d' U B' b' F2 D' d2 L' B' L' f2 r' B' f F l' d L' l' r R d2 L' l2 r R2 d2 b2 D2 d' L' R' B' b f' F' d f' r2 F' U' L2 l2 d' u2 B' l' B2 F2 l B2 b2 f' F' d2
5. b2 D' f R' f' L2 r2 d2 F2 l2 d' u' U2 B l b2 R u l2 U2 B f2 r D2 r' b2 D' d' u' f R' B' l B2 f2 F' r' B L' D2 u l2 d r2 F R' D2 f u' U' B L b2 D2 B L u B' f2 U'

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. F2 D' L U2 L2 B' R' U2 F' U2 B' L' D R D' F' D' L' F2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 D'
2. R F' R' D' R U' F D' F2 U2 L' D2 B D' F2 D' B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2
3x3x3
1. B' F D' B' F D' L' B' D2 R' B' F R U' B2 L R2 U' L' R2 D' B' F L' U'
2. F D2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 D L2 F D L B2 F L2 R2 U R F2 D' U2 R' F2 D U
4x4x4
1. B2 u2 U' l2 r U' f' L D' d l r2 R' f D' d2 u' L2 R D2 d L F d2 F2 d2 u r F2 u' U2 l2 d l2 d2 f u' r2 B U
2. R' b' D d' u2 U2 R' U' f F2 u' l' R' F' U2 F r' d' L' u r d' R' D2 u U2 r D2 r B2 d' L' r2 F' U R' D l' r2 B
5x5x5
1. d2 R2 B r R b2 u U2 B2 d2 u F l D' L2 d2 l2 F2 d2 l F D' u U2 f r B2 b U b2 l2 b D' u' r d2 u U' B' R' u B2 F' r2 R B U b' R F2 l R D' d F2 L l r2 R2 b'
2. l' f' D2 d2 U2 B' b' f' F L l r' R d' u' U2 F L' d2 u' U' r2 F2 L2 B2 r' D2 d' R d2 B f2 D' F2 d f F r2 R2 B2 l u2 L2 b U B' b D' l' R D d U' F2 U2 L2 D' B' r b

Results from last week will be available tonight in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because no event has gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## dbeyer (May 29, 2007)

4x4x4 BLD:
S1. DNF Off by a 3-cycle on the centrals odd ...
S2. DNF ... this kind of stuff is making me rethink execution order


----------



## Erik (May 29, 2007)

Hey Arnoud congrats on the magic 

Erik Akkersdijk:

2x2: 3.96
Times: 3.97, 3.84, (3.34), (4.41), 4.06
Good

3x3: 12.87
Times: 13.06, 12.06, (11.67), 13.48, (14.48)
Weeeeee! edit: sorry I forgot to write the last one down

OH: 26.37
Times: (27.53), 26.44, 26.30, (25.70), 26.36
consistent 

4x4: 1:07.24
Times: 1:10.13, (1:15.16), 59.44, 1:12.16, (57.97)
What's wrong with me? At least 2 sub-1's...

5x5: 2:09.44
Times: 2:14.61, 2:04.08, 2:09.63, (2:16.95), (1:53.33)
With my new eastsheen that came today. It's a bit of getting used to again but I'm getting the hang of this puzzle looking at my last time


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2007)

Too bad Daniel, how long did that solve take? Good luck on the second solve (and great to have you back. You have inspired Erik and me to start bigcube-blindfolded)

Thanks Erik. Magic went well for me, but normally 10 or more people would have beaten that time. You should know how annoying it is to me that the first event I won was the "puzzle" I "love" so much. Conditions in Rome were bad (small room, hot, no airconditioning), especially for blindfolded and one-handed.

Congratulations on your sub-13 average. Ron already told me you got one not so long ago. However I am missing 1 of your times (only 4 now). Great 2x2x2 times also, especially because they are all pretty good!


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 29, 2007)

3x3: Average - 33.27
33.30 (30.09) (DNF) 33.91 32.61

Popped...

4x4: Average - 1:52.66 / 112.66
(1:24.00) 1:47.88 1:47.67 P (2:42.91 OP) 2:02.44 O

Wow, 30 second std dev... First solve was amazingly smooth (25 second 3x3), but PLL skip... Fourth was awful, didn't place centers correctly...

5x5: Average - 2:37.45 / 157.45
2:30.66 (2:26.83) 2:51.89 (2:56.64) 2:29.80
Now if I could stop making mistakes, I could average like this all the time. 

Congrats on your Magic win, Arnaud!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 30, 2007)

Taylor Houlihan

2x2x2
Avg. 10.86
Times. 10.96, (7.08), 9.80, (13.55), 11.81
Pretty good...

3x3x3
Avg. 26.39
Times. (22.16), 22.83, 30.66, 25.69, (31.94)
Very nice (^_^)...

3x3x3 OH
Avg. 1:39.01
Times. (1:28.47), (1:52.50), 1:34.02, 1:41.05, 1:41.95

2x2x2 BLD
Best. 3:28.41
1. 3:28.41 (Memorization. 1:33.xx)
2. 4:49.02 (DNF)
The first solve is a BLD record! Yay!

3x3x3 BLD
Best. DNF
1. DNF
2. DNF


----------



## joey (May 30, 2007)

Ill add more results as I do them.

2x2: (15.72) (11.47) 15.55 12.77 14.47 Average: 14.26

I just do one face then OLL+PLL, its just a bit of fun for me!

2x2 BLD: (1:18.80) (DNF)

On that DNF, only two corners where right, I don't know what happened!

3x3: 25.79 25.41 26.47 (24.77) (28.94) Average: 25.89

Ok, I suppose.

3x3OH: (1:06.40) 1:19.05 1:29.50 1:20.18 (1:40.43) Average: 1:22.91

I don't even practise this one! My times ave just got better because my normal times have gone down! On the 1:19, I had a Z perm which I have never done OH, so I just did two 3-cycles!

3x3 BLD: (DNF) (DNF) Average: DNF
That first DNF was a 2:36.86. I was listening to Rage and memoing fast. All corners were right, but messed up edges a lot.
The second DNF was a 3:31.13. Two corners and two edges were misoriented. Again fast memo! And during execution I tried to let my fingers memorize, so I tried to not think lots!

4x4: 4:13.90 (3:52.72) (DNF) 4:05.52 3:56.27 Average: 4:05.23

I don't normaly pracice this, I just do it for fun sometimes!


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2007)

ExoCorsair: You have improved dramatically on the 5x5x5. I consider myself as a very fast 5x5x5 solver (relative to my 3x3x3 times). You are a little slower than me on 3x3x3, but recently you have gotten very fast on the 5x5x5. Could you tell something about the steps/method/breakdown on a 5x5x5 solve?

Inferno.Fighter.IV: Yes, I won the Magic event (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=ItalianOpen2007#magic) which still feels pretty surreal to me because
1) I only do 5 solves every competition and never practice at home
2) Normally the winner is about 3 times as fast as I am
3) Off all events I participate in, I like Magic (and Master Magic) the least because I don't like the fact that Magic doesn't have a scramble. Magic is the only puzzle that you can solve blindfolded WITHOUT even inspecting it. Some people that are twice as fast as I am don't even know how to solve it if I scramble it.
Considering all of the above I feel like I am being dishonest if I tell my coworkers that "I went to Italy for a cube tournament and won". But I do it anyway ^_^


----------



## Johannes91 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@May 30 2007, 11:02 AM
> * Considering all of the above I feel like I am being dishonest if I tell my coworkers that "I went to Italy for a cube tournament and won". But I do it anyway ^_^ *


 That would be dishonest indeed. If you went to www.speedcubing.com you would see that the winner of the competition is the cuber who wins the 3x3x3 final. You can of course say that you won the Magic event which is true, but saying that you won a cube tournament is misleading IMHO.


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2007)

I never say I won the competition. I say I won. If people are still interested and ask for more details, I tell them the full story.


----------



## KJiptner (May 30, 2007)

*Blindsolves*
*2x2x2*
1: 1:29 ... safety... but :angry: 
2: DNF :unsure:


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@May 30 2007, 11:02 AM
> *ExoCorsair: You have improved dramatically on the 5x5x5. I consider myself as a very fast 5x5x5 solver (relative to my 3x3x3 times). You are a little slower than me on 3x3x3, but recently you have gotten very fast on the 5x5x5. Could you tell something about the steps/method/breakdown on a 5x5x5 solve?*


Hmmm... Well, centers vary from 40-45 seconds usually, edges usually take 80 seconds, and 3x3 has gotten down to about 35-40 seconds. So the breakdown is generally around 45/80/40. My better solves usually cut down 5-10 seconds in one or more of the three parts, which is where I get my sub-2:40s from (usually on the 3x3 part).


As for solving it... I have a set of cases memorized for the centers. If I see a 1x3 bar, then I'll usually build 1x3 bars to finish the center (from your video tutorial). If I don't see a 1x3 bar, I build 1x2 blocks and build a 2x3 block, finishing the center with a 1x3 bar (from bigcubes.com). All of the concepts I use for the 2x3 blocks are described at bigcubes.com.

Edges... I look for easy cases. If a center piece and a tredge are connected, whether correctly or not, I find and insert the other tredge to finish the edge (from bigcubes.com). Also, if two tredges are correctly in the same working group, then I look for the corresponding center piece and insert the two tredges to finish the edge. If I do not immediately see an easy case, I look for the two tredges for a center piece in my working ring (or I already have seen these two pieces from working on another edge); I try to keep pausing between each edge under 2 seconds. I also do not replace centers after each edge; I finish an edge and immediately look for the next case in the ring (I use the M ring).

I try to take centers as quickly as I can, only stopping after the first 2 centers and the 3rd center to look for pieces. I start looking for my first edge while working on the last two centers, and look for the next edge pieces while fixing the current edge. The only other look-ahead I do is for the cross on the last two edges.

I can make a video tutorial if it would help (I feel like I'm rambling :lol.


----------



## Cubinator (May 31, 2007)

3x3 Avg = 24.14
26.16 (21.87) (26.17) 22.04 24.22

Those are some awesome times! Sub-25 and possibly a new PB! (can't remember what my PB is; have to look it up). I continued this and got sub-25 RA!!!

3x3 BLD
DNF DNF

Second had 4 mis permutated edges. Grr. These two were right after I set a new BLD PB :\

Perhaps more to come later


----------



## AvGalen (May 31, 2007)

> *3x3: Average - 33.27
> 33.30 (30.09) (DNF) 33.91 32.61*





> *Well, centers vary from 40-45 seconds usually, edges usually take 80 seconds, and 3x3 has gotten down to about 35-40 seconds. So the breakdown is generally around 45/80/40*





> *5x5: Average - 2:37.45 / 157.45
> 2:30.66 (2:26.83) 2:51.89 (2:56.64) 2:29.80*



Wow! Your 3x3x3-part on the 5x5x5 is almost as fast as on a regular 3x3x3. And 45/80/40 = 165, but you did 157.45 on average so you are even faster than you think on some part!

For me, a breakdown is 50/65/50 = 165. This means I should practice centers/3x3x3 more and you should learn my edge-pairing method!


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (May 31, 2007)

3x3x3
Name: Alex Mason
Average: 25.33
Times: (28.12), 25.41, (18.67), 25.49, 25.11 

3x3x3 OH
Name: Alex Mason
Average: 49.20
Times: 53.21, (53.48), (44.70), 45.88, 48.51

the 18.67 was kinda surprising
new best avg. for OH


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 31, 2007)

2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF DNF

First attempt ever... Just tried to go for it at after 3 minutes of memo... Way off.

Arnaud: Is the edge method you made a video for the one you use?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 1, 2007)

Seems like everybody on this forum is starting to learn blindfolded! My advice: Take as long for memo as you need to remember it 100% for sure. Then solve very carefully and slowly so you are sure to get it correct. Repeat this untill you get your first successful solve. This will prove to yourself that you can actually solve a cube blindfolded and that feeling is great. After that solve, start practising with the "go faster than you can" mantra and don't care if you DNF 49 out of 50 times.

The edge-method on the video is the beginners-method. As you can hear me say during the video it uses to many moves for setup-moves. Also, it uses a very easy (but slow) method to fix parity. I think you are at the level that you understand how to use this method with less setup-moves and you should learn the edge flip/swap-parity-fix from http://www.bigcubes.com/5x5x5/lastedges.html. That should be the only parity-fix you need. This is how a basic edge-pairing-step should be performed:
1 to 3 setup-moves (outer layer only) to get the first Central-Edge to Front-Right
1 move (outer layer only) to get the second Central-Edge to the U-layer or D-layer (only neccessary if it was at Back-Left or Back-Right)
1 d-move to match the Front-Left-Down-Wing to the Front-Right Central Edge
3 moves (outer layer only) to replace the Front-Right pair with the second Central-Edge
1 d'-move to match the Back-Right-Down-Wing to the Front-Right Central Edge
8 moves on average with almost perfect look-a-head
Just contact me on MSN if you have any questions.


----------



## Hubdra (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm interested in the advanced edge pairing of a 5x5, where you don't fix centers immediately, and solve I think 6 pairs at once? Could anyone give an example of how you'd execute it with a fair amount of look ahead and without screwing up centers (or a tutorial if anyone has the time)? Thanks!


----------



## Rama (Jun 1, 2007)

Rama Temmink:

2x2:

9,86	4,55	7,83	8,29	8,78
Average: 8.30


3x3:

17,05(PLL-Skip)	16,94	17,29	16,70	17,97
Average: 17.09


3x3 OH:

28,40	22,77	24,16	25,39	26,19
Average: 25.25

For OH I had Deadly last layers... :angry:

Edit: 2x2 Bld:

1: Dnf

2: 2 minutes 11.50 seconds


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 1, 2007)

Heh, this at first just wasn't my week for bld. I DNFd the 4x4 solves, and got really confused on the 5x5 solves here. I did a 37m dnf on the 5x5 (ryanheise.com)

And, I took Chris' advice to concentrate and train at home. I went to 

Metonomeonline.com

and plugged in two alarm clocks, and let them blast away while I memorized and solved (I had the metronome run on my headphones).

I got a 30:06 on the 5x5 
Decent


----------



## dChan (Jun 1, 2007)

Daniel Chan

3x3x3 One Handed Avg. 52.33
53.13 (43.34) 55.53 (57.12) 48.32

First time I had an average where there is not above 60 times.

Will post my speedsolve later.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 1, 2007)

3x3 OH: 2:12.89 / 132.89
2:18.69 (DNF) 1:46.55 (1:15.31) 2:33.44
First time competing with this ever. <_<
Maybe my last, :lol:.
My F2L sucks... Sub-2's came from easy F2L, heh.


I will give your edge method a try over the weekend, Arnaud (probably with the same solves for this week's contest); I am unsure if I can use it and get it down quickly enough in time for the US Open, but if I can, I will be sure to use it there. 
Although I already do know 5 of the 6 last two edge cases...


----------



## pjk (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johannes91+May 30 2007, 04:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Johannes91 @ May 30 2007, 04:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-AvGalen_@May 30 2007, 11:02 AM
> * Considering all of the above I feel like I am being dishonest if I tell my coworkers that "I went to Italy for a cube tournament and won". But I do it anyway ^_^ *


That would be dishonest indeed. If you went to www.speedcubing.com you would see that the winner of the competition is the cuber who wins the 3x3x3 final. You can of course say that you won the Magic event which is true, but saying that you won a cube tournament is misleading IMHO. [/b][/quote]
Arnaud did win, so he would be correct. He won the Magic. How can you say someone won the "competition" (w/o specifying any event) if there are multiple events and a person didn't win all events? I don't consider someone who won the 3x3 event the winner of the competition by any means.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Jun 3 2007, 05:34 AM
> *How can you say someone won the "competition" (w/o specifying any event) if there are multiple events and a person didn't win all events? I don't consider someone who won the 3x3 event the winner of the competition by any means. *


Well, that's your opinion. But speedcubing.com disagrees.
Btw, I went to World Youth Chess Championship in 2005 and won!


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 3, 2007)

well i tried. first time ever.

3x3x3
Name: Daniel De Vera
Average: 38.07
Times: 38.47, (43.80), 37.19, 38.56, (37.02)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen

2x2x2
Times: (23.05), 7.97, (7.44), 9.14, 8.24
Average: 8.45
Comment: I paniced on the first one because I couldn't find a good start. Erik did all 5 solves in the time it took me to do 1 :lol:

3x3x3
Times: (23.58), 27.05, 24.79, 24.21, (28.07)
Average: 25.35
Comment: Very good. If I didn't get nervous during the last solve it would have been a sub 25 average.

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: 55.82, (40.94), 49.99, (59.79), 50.53
Average: 52.11
Comment: Pretty good, but inconsistent 

4x4x4
Times: (1:19.29)(P), 1:40.45, 1:35.02, 1:38.47, (1:40.81)
Average: 1:37.98
Comment: The first solve was almost perfect for me. I think it is strange that my best solve EVER had parity, but the other 4 didn't. A nice average, but lucky considering the parities.

5x5x5
Times: (2:44.06), 2:48.24, (3:05.21), 2:47.36, 2:50.66
Average: 2:48.75
Comment: I am starting to reach my old level. Also, this was pretty consistent except for the third solve that had a very bad pop.

2x2x2 blindfolded
Times: DNF, 1:22.98
Best: 1:22.98
Comment: Same tactic as last week: Fast on the first, faster on the second 

3x3x3 blindfolded
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF
Comment: 1st was of by a corner cycle. 2nd should have been good, but I messed up the parity fix (undoing 6 setupmoves is pretty difficult). I decided to do 2 more solves and got a 11:34 (successful) and 8:53 (2 edges misoriented).

I will have broadband again tomorrow, so expect my blindfolded tutorials to be uploaded by tuesday.


----------



## Hubdra (Jun 4, 2007)

3x3: 26.51
26.64 (20.85) 24.55 28.35 (28.56)

3x3OH: 63.91 (1:03.91)
1:11.08 59.47 1:01.18 (1:13.67) (44.90)


----------

